# Short story forum question



## damiynn (Oct 31, 2005)

If you just want to post a little of your own work that is an ongoing story is this the place to do it?


----------



## Eeralai (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd say so.  If it's not a role playing game you can click on the fiction heading for the category.


----------

